# Pale moon ebony neck blanks?



## MetalKennedy (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys im wondering if its even possible to order these kinds of blanks, ive been searching for a little over 2 hours and i found nothing big enough for a fretboard, please help???


----------



## Stratton (Mar 25, 2013)

I just googled 4/4 pale moon ebony and this was the first result. I'd buy a 4/4 piece and scarf joint for the headstock angle (or keep it flat if you're doing it that way) because a big neck blank just seems wasteful to me.


----------



## skeels (Mar 26, 2013)

Cook Woods has Pale Moon ebony.

I would love to see a whole PME neck!

Hell, I would love to be able to afford a whole PME neck!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd stay away. Stuff is fragile and prone to splitting.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 26, 2013)

you're gonna pay a LOT. you can pay as much as 300 bucks just for a fretboard blank.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 26, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> I'd stay away. Stuff is fragile and prone to splitting.



I like to describe it as having a natural tendency to explode. I'd avoid making a neck out of the stuff.


----------



## Watty (Mar 26, 2013)

ApteraBassist said:


> you're gonna pay a LOT. you can pay as much as 300 bucks just for a fretboard blank.



Uh, then you may have been taken advantage of. When I see it pop up on eBay in size large enough for the general purpose, it's for a billet that you could get about 4-5 boards out of. They tend to go for about $350-$400. Expensive, but not all that much worse than BR.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, it depends on the cut and how seasoned it is and the place you buy it from. Like, if you buy from Gilmer they're very particular about it being quarter sawn (as opposed to rift or flat) and it being seasoned enough to reach "instrument grade." As such their prices are higher than other sources.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 27, 2013)

Watty said:


> Uh, then you may have been taken advantage of. When I see it pop up on eBay in size large enough for the general purpose, it's for a billet that you could get about 4-5 boards out of. They tend to go for about $350-$400. Expensive, but not all that much worse than BR.



you can get lucky... but if you look right now the only piece big enough to make some boards out of is 800 dollars. Plus buying in bulk, and then cutting it yourself and reselling it to get your money back is different that just buying what you need. I was on the lookout for PME for quite some time and I never actually saw a "pale moon ebony fretboard blank" show up on ebay. just large boards in the $500+ range


----------



## Vicious7 (Mar 28, 2013)

That's pretty disappointing that it's not neck material lol.

Am I the only one who thinks a piece of pale moon ebony would taste like a bar of white chocolate with a dark chocolate swirl?


----------



## joebalaguer (Mar 28, 2013)

MetalKennedy said:


> Hey guys im wondering if its even possible to order these kinds of blanks, ive been searching for a little over 2 hours and i found nothing big enough for a fretboard, please help???



I'm assuming you just want it for aesthetic purposes? It is definitely finicky to work with. Why not try and find a decent piece of Bocote?


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 29, 2013)

I second the bocote suggestion. it can have very much the same look for a fraction of the price. not to mention its probably a lot lighter. Pale moon ebony is HEAVY. the board I bought which was cut into three fretboards weighed more than 10 pounds


----------



## Watty (Mar 29, 2013)

joebalaguer said:


> I'm assuming you just want it for aesthetic purposes? It is definitely finicky to work with. Why not try and find a decent piece of Bocote?



This. And I've seen plenty of Zebrawood that actually comes fairly close visually.


----------



## kavinsky (Feb 2, 2016)

any update on this? this one is extremely hard to find
only a few on ebay that are either too big and pricey or too short.

I need it for fingerboard


----------

